# Need Advice about my LGD



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Our Pyranees had her first "litter" of pups on 11/26. I say "litter" because she only had 2. The 2nd one born died today  and I have walked out twice to find the surviving pup laying behind her crying? When I put it on her it goes to town eating. She acts very concerned with it yet pushes it away? I am also worried about her because she will not eat unless I put a bowl of goats milk in front of her like between her paws, nor move around unless I make her? 
Any opinions would be greatly appreciated on what to do about both of them


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Momma may be depressed over her dead pup. Keep her eating and hydrated, so she can make milk for the surviving baby. See if she'll eat milk mixed with puppy chow, or meat of some kind.Vit b will perk her up, we used liquid b for people on our dogs. Also watch out for uterine infections..is her discharge smelly or a weird color? 

Is she and the pup in there own private pen? You have to make sure her puppy stays warm, and well fed. I'd go out every couple hours to make sure he eats, or put them where they can be supervised by you. Hopefully others will have more advice!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree with you...I am sure she is depressed over her dead pup, she absolutely did not want me to take it so I left it with her for a good while. After sitting with her and giving her a lot of attention she finally let me take it. She sort of started the pushing away thing with the one that died and now this one. Between my husband and I, we have been checking on them and putting it on her. Maybe she just needs help understanding what she is suppose to do? I know she was having a hard time understanding what was happening during labor! She would not let me move six feet away without becoming frantic.
They do have their own pen in the birthing barn. We have several individual stalls and they have one all to themselves in a private corner. I checked her temp and it is exactly 101.0 and I think that is normal.
I have been through plenty of pup litters but not like this one. If only she were a goat!...lol I guess that is coming soon enough though


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My LGD had one pup last winter and when I found it with her it was dead and she still licked and licked...she was very depressed for about 3 weeks after that. I saw her bred last week by my male... Don't know if she will take, and I almost hope she doesn't after last season...:/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

From what I understand you have to watch to make sure they do not lay on them and things like that. I bet that with time it/they get better. The farmer we got our male from does NOTHING and he has many successful litters. I was very surprise though at the small litter. And I cannot get over how shaken up she is even before the first one died. I wish I understood what was happening and if there was something I could do.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm really glad you took her temperature - I was very concerned about uterine infection, retained placenta, or retained pups from your initial description! 

Sounds like she may have had a particularly painful labor and is spooked. You really will have to get her eating more protein & drinking a lot. Also make sure she doesn't get mastitis from the lack of nursing puppies. Can you provide a heat mat for the puppy since she is still so anxious?

Sorry it was so tough  It doesn't sound like difficult births run in her lines from your description though.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OP, how's she doing today? May I ask how old she is? It is very strange for a large breed bitch to have such a small litter. I would talk to a good dog vet and find out what the possible cause could be. A healthy large breed female should be having a litter of 8 or more. I wouldn't breed her again without talking to a vet about it. 

Also, for dogs that won't eat/drink well for me I mix canned puppy food with warm water or milk and mix together to make a kind of soup. It's easy to digest, keep down, and loaded with calories.

Hope your girl and her pup are doing better.


----------

